
Feerless: Crowd-sourced, preemptive notifications for Netflix watchers with PTSD - lmahini
https://feerless.us/
======
ccorcoran
This is a really creative approach to a problem that far too many people need
to deal with. I think this project is going to end up helping a lot of people.

~~~
tsunamino
Thanks! I'm really hoping that it'll help a lot of people dealing with PTSD
live a normal life. It sucks to get surprised and have something that's
supposed to be entertainment ruin your day.

------
clebio
Very nice. Would be nice to somehow feed back to other viewing devices -- e.g.
Netflix app on the PS3 or "smart" TVs. Suppose that requires integration from
the company Netflix.... (there isn't an add-on marketplace for TVs, right?)

~~~
tsunamino
(creator here) Wish there was, but they closed down their API several years
ago. It would be great to get an integration on Apple TV, which would likely
require some kind of partnership with Netflix like how Rotten Tomatoes and
Common Sense Media does it.

~~~
Eridrus
If you want to get tricky, you could build a mobile app that can tell what
netflix show you're watching based on audio data ala Shazam.

Maybe you could talk to these guys who have done exactly that for figuring out
viewership numbers (maybe they'll want to share the tech):
[http://www.wired.com/2016/01/meet-symphony-the-company-
that-...](http://www.wired.com/2016/01/meet-symphony-the-company-that-tracks-
netflixs-elusive-ratings/)

Or maybe see if you can use [http://echoprint.me/](http://echoprint.me/) or
build your own [http://royvanrijn.com/blog/2010/06/creating-shazam-in-
java/](http://royvanrijn.com/blog/2010/06/creating-shazam-in-java/)

[EDIT]: Or maybe a wearable app, so that you don't have to have your phone
out? It could potentially warn you about TV/movies too just by vibrating.

~~~
tsunamino
Building a Shazam-like thing would actually be really cool to identify what
shows people were watching. This way it would bridge the Chrome extension
problem and put it on TVs. The only problem is getting the database of shows
in the first place. I'm afraid it would put too much on the user to input the
show name and episode information since Netflix doesn't have an API anymore.

------
DKnoll
Are the triggers classified, or are they generic?

To be more specific, do users set their triggering scenarios in the extension
(eg shark attacks and water but not clowns) and only recieve warnings for that
type of trigger, or are all reported triggers displayed to all users?

~~~
tsunamino
As of now, they are only generic. But I'm aiming to have categories soon, so
you can sign up to receive clown warnings but not shark attacks. Users will
then be able to classify warnings by category when they report them as well.

(though how would one categorize clowns attacking sharks??)

~~~
DKnoll
Probably the 'Absurd' subcategory of 'Interspecies Violence'.

Thank you for the clarification, best of luck with your project.

